# Lohnt es sich einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen?



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo. Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir vor nicht mal einem Jahr einen 250€ PC gekauft. Nach einer Zeit merkte ich, dass er doch nicht so toll ist, da ich kaum Spiele spielen konnte. Ich habe schonmal einen Thread geöffnet ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/278842-welche-grafikkarte-den-pc-einbauen.html ) und man sagte mir, ich soll hier einen Thread öffnen. Ich möchte einen Gamer-PC bauen, der aktuelle und noch kommende Spiele auf (wenn möglich) höchster Grafik abspielen kann. In dem anderen Thread kann man alles nachlesen, was man braucht. Wenn es sich lohnen würde und es kostengünstiger wäre, einen neuen PC zu bauen bzw. aufzurüsten, wäre ich euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir dabei helft.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (17. Juni 2013)

Wie groß ist dein Budget?
Ich denke man kann dir besser weiterhelfen wenn du die Frage hier beantwortest -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html
Dann haben wir alle nötigen Informationen nochmal in einem Thread, das ist übersichtlicher.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Juni 2013)

Ja, also ... 200€ sind auf *jeden Fall* schon drinne. Aber es sollte jetzt nicht 100.000€ Euro kosten ... Geld kann mansich ja mal leihen, oder so. Alles was du von Hardware wissen musst, steht im anderen Thread, im alten. Ich bin kein PC-Experte, also, weiß ich nicht, wie alle Bezeichnungen sind. Bin seit 1 Jahr Informatik-Schüler


----------



## Duvar (17. Juni 2013)

Nenn doch einfach mal dein max Budget, dass du aufbringen könntest.
Aus deinem alten System würd ich persönlich nur Windows behalten 
Ums mal vorweg zu nehmen, wenn du was einigermaßen gutes willst, kannste mit 800€ rum schon rechnen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Juni 2013)

300€ - 400€ ... kommt auf die Zeit an ... Das wäre jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr ...


----------



## Duvar (17. Juni 2013)

Ok was hast du für ein gehäuse? Netzteil hatteste soweit ich weiss nen 550W Chinaböller, bei deinem Budget muss wohl oder übel vieles übernommen werden von deinem alten System.
Mainboard ist auch wichtig, an sich brauchst du Mainboard+ram+grafikkarte+prozessor.


----------



## blautemple (17. Juni 2013)

Du willst also 3-400€ für einen kompletten Rechner ausgeben und willst damit aktuelle Spiele auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2013)

@TE
Könntest du bitte uns was von dem Gehäuse und dem Netzteil berichten?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Juni 2013)

Man kann es ja nach und nach kaufen. Mir ist wichtig, dass ich konkret weiß, was ich brauche, damit ich mir das Geld besorge 

Gehäuse brauche ich kein neues. Netzteil 550W China ... war schon im Pc ...

Nein. Das Gehäuse war schon so geliefert worden mit alld er Hardware drinne.

Man sagte mir ich soll mir am besten eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX770 oder Radeon HD7970 holen. Die gefallen mir sehr


----------



## Duvar (17. Juni 2013)

Schau mal diese 4 Teile an https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207f7041730f0f1ab0b9de81d73d100526d144a1330f


----------



## blautemple (17. Juni 2013)

Willst du vllt. auch mal unsere Frage beantworten und ein bisschen Eingeninitiative zeigen


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2013)

Würde ja die Zusammenstellung von Duvar nehmen (wollte was ähnliches zusammenstellen, aber mit einem System Power 7 400Watt noch dazu.
Obwohl erstmal auch die GTX 660 OC ausreicht sowie ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Duvar (17. Juni 2013)

Ich denke sein Netzteil wird wohl oder übel reichen müssen, die Teile verbrauchen ja auch net viel Strom, trotzdem wäre natürlich ein neues netzteil auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (17. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Gehäuse brauche ich kein neues. Netzteil 550W China ... war schon im Pc ...



Ja das mag sein aber weißt du auch welches Gehäuse du besitzt?


----------



## Duvar (17. Juni 2013)

Na irgend so ein Bananen Karton halt^^
Preisklasse 15€ rum.


----------



## Slanzi (17. Juni 2013)

Die kosten aber mal gleich soviel wie dein ganzes Budget.
Also die Zusammenstellung oben ist mit das Beste, was man mit 300-400 Euro erreichen kann (naja eigentlich ja schon 470,.).

Brauchbares Budget für einen neuen Rechner mit allem drum und dran sind eher an die 600 Euro, dann bekommste aber z. B. keinen Intel.

Mit 300-400 Euro wirst du jetzt noch ein gutes System bekommen, auf bereits kommende Titel wirst du aber verzichten müssen, zumindest in höchsten Details.

Ich würde dir raten, den Rechner und Prozi an sich zu behalten, 8GB Ram zu verbauen, dann diese Graka:

http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...n-hd-7950-pcs-ax7950-3gbd5-2dhpp-a732189.html
und ggfs. ein neues Netzteil
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...r-e9-450w-atx-2-31-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html

roundabout 350 Euro für GPU, Netzteil und Ram.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Juni 2013)

Diese Grafikkarten müssen geholt werden :O Also 1 von denen. Dann Prozessor kann auch AMD sein.  Netzteil kriegt man schon ab 50€.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2013)

Eine HD 7950 reicht auch schon locker aus, selbst eine GTX 660 wäre ein Riesensprung von der Geforce 9400


----------



## Z3Rlot (17. Juni 2013)

be quiet Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold | 400-500 Watt | Netzteile | Hardware | hoh.de

Gigabyte GeForce GTX660 2GB GDDR5 | Grafikkarten | Hardware | hoh.de

Crucial 8GB PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 Ballistix Sport VLP 1x8GB | 1600 - 2000 | DDR3 | Desktop | Arbeitsspeicher | Hardware | hoh.de

Glaube das solltest du erstmal kaufen.
Prozessor geht noch sollte aber später vieleicht gegen ein fx 6300 getauscht werden.

Sind unter 300 Euro


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Juni 2013)

Die aktuellen Spiele brauchen schon eine GTX690.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2013)

Erstmal ist die GTX 690 eine Dual GPU Grafikkarte und zweitens ist das Quatsch, denn du willst doch schließlich nicht auf 2560x1440 Auflösung Höchste Details und Texturen spielen oder?

Ich denke es würde eine GTX 660 reichen, maximal eine GTX 660Ti/HD 7950.


----------



## Z3Rlot (17. Juni 2013)

Dann brauchst aber auch Geld und ein komplett neuen Untersatz .


----------



## crae (17. Juni 2013)

Also wenn du jezz 300-400 euro hast kannst du auch ein mb+cpu+nt kaufen dann erstmal die integrierte grafik nutzen und später wenn du noch einmal 250 euro hast die garfikkarte nachrüsten. Aber sag einfach mal dein sch*** Gehäuse.
edit: Ohne wirklich böse zu wirken, verarschst du uns eigentlich novo. 400 euro und dann kommst du mit einer 690. Du sagst du machst irgendwas mit Informatik. Gib mal in google gtx 690 ein und schauf auf den Preis. So jezz hör ich auf zu reden, würde nichts gutes dabei rauskommen und du schreibst jetzt erstmal dein ganzes System.
mfg, crae


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juni 2013)

1. @crae Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich für ein Gehäuse habe. Es ist ein Standard-Gehäuse. Einfach gehalten. Ich habe diesen PC fertig gekauft. Es stand nirgendswo, was ich für ein Gehäuse besitze.

System:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-Bit-Version

Prozessor: AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core-Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.6GHz

RAM: 4.0GB

DirectX-Version: DirectX 11

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT

Pixel Shader version 4.0

Vertex Shader version 4.0

Videospeicher: 512MB

Mainbord: M5A78L-M LX

Falls du noch etwas wissen musst, was ich vergessen aheb, bitte fragen ...

 2. @green-CB Ich habe meinen Flatscreen via HDMI an meinen Rechner gebaut und nutze diesen als Monitor. Ich kann nur 1024x768 anzeigen, obwohl er eigentlich 1920x1080 packt. Liegt das an der Grafikkarte? Un dich möchte die Spiele auf möglichst hoher Einstellung spielen. Ich habe mir eben dieses Video angeguckt von FC3: Far Cry 3 - PC Gameplay (Max Settings) 1080p - YouTube Der User hat sein System in die Beschreibung geschrieben. Er spielt das mit 'ner GTX670 O_O So soll das ganze dann aussehen  Bei vielen Games  Aber das kann man ja wann anders besprechen


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Juni 2013)

Hier mal zwei Benchmarks von Far Cry 3, der erste Test Benchmark kommt von November 2012 und deswegen sind es dort etwas ältere Treiber


Far Cry 3 im Test: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks [Artikel des Monats November 2012]
Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 im Test (Anhang 15) - ComputerBase


Mit einer GTX 660 klappt das schon wenn man nicht die Filter und Texturen einschaltet.

Wegen der Auflösung 
Ist auf dem System ein Nvidia Grafikkartentreiber installiert oder nur der von Windows?
Ist die 1024x768 Auflösung im Desktop Betrieb oder im Spiel, denn die 9400GT sollte nicht mal in 1024x768 aktuelle Spiele flüssig darstellen.


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 1. @crae Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich für ein Gehäuse habe. Es ist ein Standard-Gehäuse. Einfach gehalten. Ich habe diesen PC fertig gekauft. Es stand nirgendswo, was ich für ein Gehäuse besitze.
> 
> System:
> 
> ...



Wenn das so aussehen soll brauchst du mehr Geld 
Oder du schraubst deine Ansprüche mal ein bisschen zurück 
Außerdem warten wir immer noch darauf das du die Fragen beantwortest


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juni 2013)

Also ... alles wird so angezeigt. Der DEsktop wird in 1024' angezeigt und auch die Spiele.

Ich habe doch alle Fragen beantwortet o_O Gehäuse, mein ganzes System, Budget ... was denn noch?


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2013)

Du sollst diese Fragen hier beantworten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juni 2013)

Soll ich das da in den Thread schreiben, oder hier rein kopieren?


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2013)

Du kopierst du Fragen hier rein und schreibst dann zu jeder Frage die Antwort dazu


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juni 2013)

1.) *Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*
Ich habe keinen genauen Preisnahmen, aber 200€ - 400€ kann es schon sein.

2.) *Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)*
Nein.

3.) *Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)*
Er kann den Organspender spielen. Er hat eine SATA-Festplatte.
*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*
Wenn es kostengünstiger ist, Eigenbau.
*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*
1920x1080 (Flachbildfernseher)

6.) *Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)*
Far Cry, GTA, Saints Row: The Third, Planetside 2, Call of Duty, F.E.A.R. 3, Metro etc. Ich arbeite im Moment nur an YouTube-Videos. Das kann ich aber mit meinem PC schon sehr gut.
7.) *Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*
Auf keinen Fall.
8.) *Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?*
Ich denke nicht.


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2013)

Hmm ich  würde vmtl. mit der GPU anfangen 
z.B. diese hier Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn genau ?
Um CPU und GPU auf zu rüsten reicht das Budget einfach nciht


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juni 2013)

Netzteil


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2013)

Autsch, das würde ich ganz schnell ganz rief im Wald vergraben, damit es auch ja keiner findet 
Am besten verbrennst du es auch noch 
Das hier wäre empfehlenswert be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn genau ?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juni 2013)

Das kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich es nicht weiß o_O


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2013)

Dann mach doch mal ein Foto vom Innenraum


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juni 2013)

Geht erst heute Abend, da ich gleich weg muss. So um halb 7


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja egal ob jetzt oder heute Abend Hauptsache wir können sehen ob da überhaupt so eine lange Grafikkarte reinpassen würde.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. Juni 2013)

Bevor ich ein Bild poste:

Ist das ein gutes System fürs Gaming? Das ist der PC eines Let's Players auf YouTube: Hardi von "PietSmittie"

Mein PC-System (Marke Eigenbau):

Intel Core i7-3770K Prozessor 3,5GHz
ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5
Asus P8Z77-M Pro Sockel 1155 Mainboard
16 Gb RAM (1600 MHz, DDR3)
2500 Gb Festplatte
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Bevor ich ein Bild poste:
> 
> Ist das ein gutes System fürs Gaming? Das ist der PC eines Let's Players auf YouTube: Hardi von "PietSmittie"
> 
> ...



~Naja. Eher ein gtx 770 phantom und als mobo das z77x ud3h $owie eine 7200.14 3tb


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2013)

Oder gleich Haswell.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder gleich Haswell.



Oder das, jop


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Juni 2013)

Würde Haswell nehmen, aber willst du überhaupt übertakten?


----------



## cultraider (20. Juni 2013)

Also, ich würde vorschlagen du machst von allen deinen komponenten in deinem rechner ein foto und stellst es hier rein.

dann würde ich sagen, bevor hier wieder leichenschändung betrieben wird, verkaufst du das ganze zeug auf ebay als komplettpaket (mb+cpu+ram+graka --> dafür bekommst du sicherlich locker 100-150€ raus)
dann bist du halt mal zwei wochen ohne rechner aber dann hast du wenigstens ein budget von 500€ damit lässt sich dann schon etwas anstellen!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. Juni 2013)

Also, zum mitschreiben: Das gezeigte System ist nicht mir. Mein System ahbe ich woanders gepostet  Übertakten würde ich es nicht.

edit: Das Bild kommt schon noch.


----------



## cultraider (20. Juni 2013)

wo hast du es denn gepostet? hier im thread? wenn nein dann liste es nochmal auf


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Juni 2013)

@cultraider
Post #27 hier im Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...neuen-pc-zusammenzustellen-2.html#post5377227, ist aber leider nicht komplett zwar gibt es ein Foto vom Netzteil aber noch keins vom Gehäuseinnenraum.


----------



## Z3Rlot (21. Juni 2013)

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir erstmal das Geld besorgen.
Wenn du 400 Euro hast bzw. Erstmal besorgen must  und schon mit ein i7 3770 k daherkommst und einer gtx 680 oder gtx 690.
Dann würde ich an deiner stelle erstmal den Unterbau ändern.(Mainboard,Cpu,RAM,Netzteil,)
In welcher Auflösung spielst du nochmal ??????????
Vieleicht reicht bei dir auch schon eine hd 7850 bzw 660 aus.
Der Unterschied zu deiner 9400 ist sowiso nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit dem was es heute gibt.
Da ist sicher schon ein Haswell-CPU mit der eingebauten Grafikchip schneller.
Du willst spielen dann hole dir den i5 Haswell ist noch etwas teurer also reicht wahrscheinlich auch schon die ivy Bridge Cpu aus.
Dann Verkaufst du den Rest von dein alten Zeug packst noch paar Euro rauf und holst dir eine Grafikkarte dazu.(gtx 670 o. Hd 7950)
Danach würde ich mir noch ein Monitor gönnen falls deiner keine hohe Auflösung packt.
Mindestens 22 Zoll 1920x1080 Auflösung.
Wolltest du nicht von dein Gehäuse ein Foto machen ??????????????
Keiner weiß nun was dort für ein Mainboard immerhaupt reinpasst.
Es gibt halt unterschiedliche Größen.
Sehr blöd ist es auch das man nicht weiß was du für ein System hast.Poste es doch noch direkt dazu.bittttte
Keiner hat Lust erstmal Stundenlang rumzusuchen wo man was von deinen System findet.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. Juni 2013)

Also, das Foto kommt noch. Ich werde mich ranhalten. 

Mein System:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-Bit-Version

Prozessor: AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core-Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.6GHz

RAM: 4.0GB

DirectX-Version: DirectX 11

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT

Pixel Shader version 4.0

Vertex Shader version 4.0

Videospeicher: 512MB

Mainboard: M5A78L-M LX

Ich habe eine Auflösung von 1024x768, obwohl mein Monitor 1920x1080 packt. Aber ich denke, das liegt an der GraKa'.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juni 2013)

Kein Wunder, das Du so eine Auflösung hast. Die Graka ist aus der Steinzeit und selbst da war sie schwach.

Kaufe dir ne neue. Jede ist besser, als die alte Gurke : 7770/7790/7850/7870/7950  Oder GTX660/660Ti

Was für ein Netzteil hast Du genau ? Ist das auch so alt wie die Graka, dann schmeiss es weg .


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Juni 2013)

Also im Windows Betrieb sollte mit der 9400 GT auch Full HD gehen, selbst die onBoard Geforce 6150SE schafft das.
Das du aber spielen willst brauchst du sowieso eine neue schnellere bessere Karte wie z.B die GTX660/HD 7870 oder GTX 660Ti/HD 7950

@Rosigatton
Das hier sagt schon alles, altes raus neues rein.


----------



## Z3Rlot (22. Juni 2013)

Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold | 400-500 Watt | Netzteile | Hardware | hoh.de
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 8GB KIT RipJaws-X PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 CL9 | Arbeitsspeicher | Hardware | hoh.de
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost 2GB GDDR5 | Radeon HD7000 Serie | AMD/ATI | Grafikkarten | Hardware | hoh.de

350 Euro mit Versand 

Das kaufst du dir am besten erstmal dann merkte sicher schon ein Riesen Unterschied zu deinen jetzigen Pc.
Irgendwann kaufst du dir noch den fx 6300 CPU und hast dann Ruhe.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Juni 2013)

Bilder: Netzteil & Gehäuse-Innenraum


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Juni 2013)

Das wird knapp mit der Gigabyte GTX 660, da die großen ATX Board breiter sind und die Bohrungen ziemlich an den Festplattenkäfigen ist. Da ein breites ATX Board 24,6cm breit ist und die Gigabyte GTX 660 25,6cm lang ist. Zudem müsste man sowieso die HDD wo anders platzieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber das Netzteil solltest Du wegschmeissen .

Die Teile von LOL sind . RAM würde ich irgendeinen von diesen Kits nehmen : 
Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU), Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), Corsair Vengea

Die Ripjaws X könnten mit nem etwas größeren Kühler kollidieren. Je nach Mainboardlayout .

Wegen der Graka : Du könntest auch einfach ein bisschen vom Festplattenkäfig wegdremeln, dann passt auch die Graka.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Juni 2013)

Was soll den LOL sein?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

LOL :



L0L schrieb:


> Netzteil:  be  quiet Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold | 400-500 Watt |  Netzteile | Hardware | hoh.de
> Arbeitsspeicher:  G.Skill  8GB KIT RipJaws-X PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 CL9 | Arbeitsspeicher | Hardware  | hoh.de
> Grafikkarte:  Sapphire  Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost 2GB GDDR5 | Radeon HD7000 Serie | AMD/ATI |  Grafikkarten | Hardware | hoh.de
> 
> ...



Plöder Nickname


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Juni 2013)

Also, vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch folgendes machen:

Teile (GraKa', NT, CPU etc.) auflisten, die in einen Gamer-PC gehören, welcher für das 2013/2014 gut geeignet ist. Es soll kein GeForce GTX Titan - Koloss werden.  Bis 300€ - 350€ kann ich mir alles leisten. Aber man kann sich ja die wichtigsten Dinge von den 300€ kaufen, der Rest kommt später dazu. Ich habe ja von euch SEHR viele Infos bekommen. Diskutiert mal, was das beste davon ist.  Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Juni 2013)

E9 450Watt + HD 7950 oder HD 7950 Boost
Die CPU würde ich erstmal drin lassen, es sollten noch ~30€ übrig bleiben die man schon für ein Gehäuse benutzen kann, am besten du legst dann nochmal 20€ drauf.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

Imho gehört in einen Gamer-PC ein Intel i5 : Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder : Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Empfehlenswerte Mainboards : 

Für 4570 Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für 3470 ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGLV0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteile : Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197), be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190), be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191), be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142), be

Grakas : Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2), PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM : Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU), Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), Corsair Vengea


----------



## Z3Rlot (22. Juni 2013)

2013 wird auch nicht mehr soviel passieren im bereich Hardware suche dir am besten was bei Rosigatton aus.

Rosigatton ?? Wer ist das


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Juni 2013)

Hahaha, sorry L0L  2013 wird aber viel passieren im Bereich Gaming  BF4 *hust* hol sich eh kein Schwein *hust* ... aber es kommen halt noch - sorry, aber - Grafik-Huren raus.

Ich bekomme monatlich 30€. Habe jetzt so ... 230€ (glaub ich). Kann auch mehr sein. Nur, ich will halt nicht in 5 Tagen wieder 'n Thread aufmachen, wo ich Frage: Was soll ich jetzt tun? Deswegen ... brauche ich ein verlässliches System  Zum Glück gibt es noch hilfsbereite Leute


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Juni 2013)

Bei 230€ ist das natürlich jetzt schwierig, denn für die Grafikkarte brauchst du ein neues Netzteil und je nach Grafikkartenlänge auch noch ein neues Gehäuse.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD), XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDFC), ASUS HD7870-D

Festplattenkäfig etwas dremeln oder wegbeissen , dann passt auch die Graka .


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Also, was L0L sagt, ist empfehlenswert in Sachen aktuelle Spiele auf max. Grafik spielen?


----------



## blautemple (23. Juni 2013)

Du kannst aktuelle Spiele, mit dem Budget, nicht auf max spielen. Warum denkst du denn gibt es so teure Grafikkarten


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juni 2013)

Aber mit der 7870 auf ziemlich hohen Einstellungen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mich mal informiert. Also, es gibt im 200€-Bereich schon sehr gute


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Hardware: Die besten Grafikkarten für Spieler - Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ neuer Preis-Leistungs-Tipp bis 300 Euro - GameStar.de

Hardware: Die besten Grafikkarten für Spieler - Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ neuer Preis-Leistungs-Tipp bis 300 Euro - GameStar.de

Hardware: Die besten Grafikkarten für Spieler - Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ neuer Preis-Leistungs-Tipp bis 300 Euro - GameStar.de

 3 Preisklassen


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juni 2013)

Jaja, die 7950 ist .

Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2), PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe wegen deinem Budget nur eine 7870 genommen.

Die XT Boost ist ziemlich gleichauf mit einer 7950 @stock : VTX3D Radeon HD 7870 Black Edition im Test - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 39) - HT4U.net

Das beste wäre dann die Sapphire : Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du brauchst ja auch noch ein Netzteil.

Mindestens dieses : be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Besser : be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Am besten : be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Welche vond en beiden GRaKaS ist am besten. Du hast mir ja einen Produktvergleich gesendet


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juni 2013)

Die PCS+ ist etwas höher getaktet :

PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Test: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ 

Absolut empfehlenswert. Letztes Jahr lag der Strassenpreis noch bei ~ 420,- Euro


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Also, mit der Kann ich Spiele extrem hoch spielen, oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juni 2013)

Ich habe selbst seit Ende letzten Jahres eine 7950 und kann alles auf seeehr hohen Einstellungen absolut flüssig zocken.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Was denn für Spiele? Also, es gibt ja so richtige Grafik-Schlucker, wie BF3, oder Crysis, Far Cry usw.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juni 2013)

Alles. Die Reihe durch. BF3, Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Bioshock Infinite, Tomb Raider, Assassins Creed, etc..........


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Auf höchster Grafik ohne Lag? o_O


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Auf höchster Grafik ohne Lag? o_O



Ja, kein problem. Alles lag frei


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juni 2013)

Ich stelle nicht alles auf Ultra, bei Crysis sowieso nicht, aber auf seeehr hoch.

Meine Auflösung ist allerdings "nur" 1680 x 1050.

Fakt ist, was mit einer 7950 nicht mehr läuft, läuft mit einer 7970 auch nicht mehr wirklich.

Also, P/L mäßig das beste, was Du dir antun kannst, ist die Sapphire 7870 XT Boost oder die PowerColor 7950 PCS+


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Hast du Steam, Rosigatton? Dann adde mich mal bitte: xNoVoLiNE


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2013)

Und wenn es doch nicht laufen sollte kannst du die Grafikkarte auf die doppelte Leistung upgraten.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsUjQGbHkGc


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn es doch nicht laufen sollte kannst du die Grafikkarte auf die doppelte Leistung upgraten.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsUjQGbHkGc">YouTube Link</a>



Mach aus einer 2 grakas...zellteilung ftw


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Also eine Asus HD 7950 ist gut?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juni 2013)

Ziemlich/relativ teuer, aber unter Last kenne ich keine leisere und kühlere  

ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5-V2 DirectCU TOP, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRX0-U0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  284,33,- Taler bei Hardwareversand

Die PowerColor PCS+ bekommt aber auch seeehr gute Kritiken


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juni 2013)

Von der Leistung her wirst Du garantiert keinen Unterschied zwischen der PowerColor und der Asus spüren.

Und leise und kühl ist die PowerColor wohl auch. Zu dem Preis, unschlagbar


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juni 2013)

Also doch PowerColor


----------



## Z3Rlot (24. Juni 2013)

Die 7870 xt Boost ist eigentlich so schnell wie eine Hd 7950.
Wenn du nicht übertaktest würde ich lieber die nehmen da der Aufpreis sich nicht wirklich lohnt.
Da mal ein Video zu wobei der CPU dort sicher auch eine Rolle spielt aber alles der Reihe nach
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Y3sc8tcfQKc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Y3sc8tcfQKc


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn der TE nicht übertakten will würde ich eine Gigabyte HD 7870 OC nehmen da diese auch auf dem Niveau der HD 7870XT ist und sparsamer sein wird.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. Juni 2013)

Sicher? Denn ich möchte mir nicht wieder alle paar Wochen eine neue Grafikkarte holen müssen. Ich möchte Games auf hohen Details spielen, wenn möglich auch auf Ultra  Ein Freund von mir hat eine 7950 OC. Die ist ja auch relativ gut, habe ich gehört.


----------



## racer798 (24. Juni 2013)

Die hd 7870 ist eine gute Karte. Nach Optimierung leise und kühlt auch super. Der Stromverbrauch ist gering und die Spieleleistung ist auch super. Ich sags mal so. Die hd 7950 ist wzar schneller, aber wo die HD 7870 versagt, wird es bei der HD 7950 nicht anders aussehen. Der Unterschied ist relativ gering. Es sei den du bist ein Hardcore übertakter


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, nimm die PowerColor 7950 PCS+


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Sicher? Denn ich möchte mir nicht wieder alle paar Wochen eine neue Grafikkarte holen müssen. Ich möchte Games auf hohen Details spielen, wenn möglich auch auf Ultra  Ein Freund von mir hat eine 7950 OC. Die ist ja auch relativ gut, habe ich gehört.



Wenn du alles auf Ultra spielen möchtest wirds aber schnell eng mit deinem Budget, zur Not dreh eben die einstellungen etwas runter. Und alle paar Wochen braucht man sicher keine neue Graka, da wird sich auch bei einen BF4 nicht viel ändern. Ich geh mal davon aus das Crysis 3 und Metro LL fürs erste das non plus ultra bleibt

mfg


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. Juni 2013)

Und das passende Netzteil, Prozessor usw?


----------



## JPW (24. Juni 2013)

Die meisten Spiele auch BF3 kann man mit den richtigen Einstellungen auch auf Ultra spielen. Selbst mit schlechteren Systemen. 
Texturen und Effekte auf Ultra
Die Performance Killer aus:
Vsync aus
Ssao und hbao aus
Anti alais aus
Ansisotropische Filter auf aus bzw 1x

Die Einstellungen musst du ja nicht alle ganz aus machen. 
Aber zwischen Hoch und Ultra sieht man nur kaum Unterschiede deswegen kann man auch gut ohne Titan Spielen. 
Ich komme mit meiner 5830 bis jetzt noch ganz gut zurecht. Die Spiele laufen alle noch und für mich als Schüler wäre es zu teuer jetzt aufzurüsten. 
Vielleicht bei der über nächsten Generation. HDX850 oder so?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch Schüler


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn es das Budget erlaubt, nimmst Du die PowerColor 7950 PCS+, ansonsten die Sapphire 7870 XT Boost, oder eine "normale" 7870 : 

Produktvergleich XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDFC), Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD), XFX Radeon HD

Und denke an ein neues Netzteil .


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Juni 2013)

Da sich jetzt herausstellte, dass ich Schüler bin, kann ich genauere Angaben zum Budget machen: Ich habe ca. 200€ schon hier und kriege monatlich 30€.  Das Budget dürfte es erlauben.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Juni 2013)

Nimm eins von diesen Netzteilen : Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190), be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180), be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142), be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) | Geizhals Deutsch

Natürlich reicht eins von den 400 Watt Modellen. 

Das System Power 7 450 Watt ist schon 80+ Silber zertifiziert, und BeQuiet schummelt da nicht .


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Juni 2013)

Der Wirkungsgrad des System Power 7 450Watt ist schon fast auf 80+Gold Niveau Be quiet! System Power 7 450 Watt im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Juni 2013)

Ich brauche noch den Rest der Hardware. Ich sollte mir ja ein neues Mainboard kaufen, Prozessor usw.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Juni 2013)

Würde erst Netzteil und Grafikkarte kaufen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Juni 2013)

Ist der Prozessor noch okay?


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Juni 2013)

Erstmal reicht der aus zwar wird etwas limitieren, aber man kann ihn später ja noch auswechseln.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Juni 2013)

Limitieren? o_O


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Juni 2013)

Bei einer HD 7870 bzw. HD 7950 oder GTX 760 würde er schon etwas limitieren, also die Grafikkarte könnte nicht ganz das Potenzial raus holen was sie mit einem Core i5 herausholen könnte.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2013)

Irgendwo muss halt mit so kleinem Budget gespart werden


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Juni 2013)

Habe jetzt ca. 290€. Kriege am 1.7 wieder 30€. Das wichtigste ist, dass ich bis September alles habe 

edit: Ich habe hier ca. 20 PS3-Spiele im Wert von mehreren hundert Euro liegen. Wenn es sein muss, kann ich davon auch noch welche verkaufen ...


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. Juni 2013)

Reicht doch auch erstmal aus mit die Cpu.Rüste dann einfach mal auf ein fx 6300 nach und weitere 4gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher.
Du merkst schon mehr Leistung.
Die GeForce 9400 war nie der Burner.
So stürzt du dich nicht in Unkosten 
Kannst ja deine alte Cpu,Mainboard,RAM,Grafikkarte  auch verkaufen als Bundle bei Ebay.
 und deine 20 Spiele vieleicht reicht es ja für ein preiswerten i5,Mainboard,RAM


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juni 2013)

@NoVoLine

Du kannst aber nicht die Taktzahlen von AMD CPUs mit denen von Intel vergleichen.

Takt ist nicht = Takt


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Juni 2013)

Die GTX 660Ti von Asus kostet jetzt nur noch 199,xx€ ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, würde die nehmen und Mainboard und CPU für 80-90€ verkaufen, so sollten am 1.7 schon ca. 210€ für CPU und Board übrigbleiben. Würde aber noch etwas warten vielleicht wird die GTX 660Ti nocht etwas günstiger oder die GTX 760 gibt es nachher schon für 210€.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Juni 2013)

Ja, nur, die Games würde ich im absoluten Notfall verkaufen  Sagen wir mal, ich habe in 4 Tagen wieder 320€. Dafür kriegt man schon 'ne Grafikkarte und vielelicht ein Netzteil. Prozessor ... naja ... 3,6GHz Quad-Core ...


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. Juni 2013)

Spare nicht am falschen Ende.Deine Karte brutzelst du dir sonst wenn du dir nicht das Netzteil dazu holst.
grenn-CB hat recht hole dir die 660ti bei den Preis machste nichts falsch und nen vernüpftiges Netzteil nicht vergessen.
Wurden ja genug Netzteile schon vorgeschlagen.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Juni 2013)

@LOL
Das habe ich glatt vergessen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juni 2013)

für 326€ wäre da schon was gutes dabei
PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
&
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder wenn du kein kabelmanagement brauchst geht es auch 16€ günstiger (also 310€)

be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Und die Karte würde reichen? Für die Games


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und die Karte würde reichen? Für die Games


 
klar reicht die 7950


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Steige nämlich vonder PS3 auf den PC um und möchte dann die Spiele auch richtig ausnutzen von der GRafikkrte.  Dann bestell ich mir es vllt. Am 1.8..


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Juni 2013)

Am 1.8 kann der preis schon ganz anders sein da vielleicht noch die Preise ein bisschen runtergehen wegen der GTX 760.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Ja  Dann guck ich mal in diesen Thread rein, ob ihr schon wieder was neues gefunden habt  hahaha


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Juni 2013)

Frag am besten eine halbe Woche vor Kauf nochmal in diesem Thread nach.


----------



## Z3Rlot (27. Juni 2013)

Du kannst dir ja mal merken das es wenig Sinn ergibt über Hardware zu diskutieren die nie direkt gekauft wird.
Es ist sehr schwierig zu sagen was in 1 oder 2 Monaten ist.
Eigentlich ist es immer so das man Geld hat und dann kauft.
Vieleicht bekommt man die hd7970 dann auch schon günstiger.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass man die viel billiger kriegt. Vielleicht 50€ weniger


----------



## Z3Rlot (27. Juni 2013)

Geht hier auch mehr ums Prinzip.klar must du dann wieder sparen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Welches Model soll ich denn dann nehmen vonder 7970? Es gibt ja immer GHz, Saphire usw.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Juni 2013)

Es gibt einmal die HD 7970 und die HD 7970GHz und dann gibt es noch die einzelnen Hersteller die ihr eigenes Kühlerdesign draufklatschen und teilweise die Karten noch übertakten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Und welches ist am besten bzw. am epfehlenswertesten? (gibt es das Wort überhaupt? hahaha)


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juni 2013)

Von den 7970 : Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder eine nagelneue GTX770


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Sicher. GTX770. Warum nicht direkt noch eine fette GTX Titan ... so für alle Fälle   Spaß bei Seite.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juni 2013)

Also kommt für dein Budget eine von diesen in Frage, alle sehr gut :

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2), PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals Deutschland

Am ehesten würde ich sagen : Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N760OC-2GD), ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04L2-M0NA00), Palit GeForce GT 

Und das so oft erwähnt Netzteil nicht vergessen.

Die nagelneuen L8 von BeQuiet sind raus


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Also mit 'nem Budget von 320 - 350€ sollte das alles hinhauen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also mit 'nem Budget von 320 - 350€ sollte das alles hinhauen?


 
ja, mit dem budget lässt sich was machen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Also, das Netzteil, Prozessor haben wir noch nicht festgelegt, Grafikkarte HD7970 (?), fehlt noch was?


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Juni 2013)

Die HD 7970 passt mit einem Netzteil nicht in deinem Budget, es gibt zwar viele die ein 400W Netzteil für eine HD 7970 empfehlen aber ich würde davon abraten da es zu knapp wird, da würde ich schon mindestens ein 450Watt nehmen be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juni 2013)

doch doch, die 7970 passt schon: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 280€


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Was würdest du denn empfehlen? Prozessor und Netzteil-Grafikkarten-Verhältnis?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Prozessor?


 
oc: i5 4670k oder fx 6300 ja nach budget
nicht oc: i5 4570


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Juni 2013)

Also, das 400W Netzteil, i5 4670k oder fx6300, HD7970 und das wär es? Was sit mit Mainboard?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juni 2013)

Ja aber, das haut doch mit 320,- Talern nicht hin


----------



## Z3Rlot (28. Juni 2013)

Das stimmt deswegen würde ich erstmal die Grafikkarte nehmen und das Netzteil und später dann eine CPU dazu kaufen wenn du wieder etwas flüssiger bist.
Ich würde den fx6300 nehmen somit brauchst du nicht dein Mainboard wechseln.der kostet auch nicht die Welt.
Kannst deine alte CPU hier verkaufen und paar Euro machen.
AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Hardware,
Bei 350 Euro reicht es gerade so für die hd7970 und ein Netzteil.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juni 2013)

Soll ich mir dann lieber eine GTX770 holen, so als Gamer-Grafikkarte? Die soll ja ein bisschen mit dem Preis runtergehen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

Ich bezweifel dass die GTX 770 in nächster Zeit günstiger wird.


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2013)

Eine HD 7950 bzw. GTX 760 reicht locker aus und wovon willst du eine GTX 770 kaufen wenn du nur ein Budget von ~340€ hast und du davon auch noch ein neues Netzteil gekauft werden muss?


----------



## Z3Rlot (29. Juni 2013)

Genau nimm eine hd 7950 o. Gtx 760  und das Netzteil dazu suche dir einfach was aus wurde ja genug schon vorgeschlagen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juni 2013)

Boah, Leute *_* Hab mir gerade mal die Max. Settings von Spielen mit der HD7950 reingezogen ... BOMBASTISCH: Bioshock Infinite - Ultra Graphic Settings - Radeon HD 7950 - YouTube

Also, Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prozessor: FX6300 oder i5 4670k (Welcher ist besser ?)
Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD7950 PCS+

Alles korrekt? Passt alles zusammen?


----------



## minicoopers (29. Juni 2013)

Bei der CPU würde ich auf Intel setzten. Die sind für Gaming Rechner derzeit wesentlich besser als AMD CPUs
Daher auch noch ein Z87 Board, sowie starken Kühler wie z.B. EKL K2 kaufen, da Haswell beim Oc'en sehr warm wird 

Beim Netzteil würde ich lieber das E9 450W oder 480W nehmen  Ist zwar teurer, aber auch besser


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2013)

Da er aber schon einen Rechner auf AM3+ Basis hat wäre der FX-6300 auch in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juni 2013)

OCen will ich nicht


----------



## minicoopers (29. Juni 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Da er aber schon einen Rechner auf AM3+ Basis hat wäre der FX-6300 auch in Betracht zu ziehen.


 Ah, ok, das wusste ich nciht, wollte nciht die 17 Seiten durchlesen 
Ja dann wäre der FX-6300 auch eine Überlegung wert


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juni 2013)

Also, alles wa sich geschrieben hab holen?


----------



## minicoopers (29. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also, alles wa sich geschrieben hab holen?


 Naja das was Du in Post #161 geschrieben hast, ist ja nciht alles oder? 

Wenn Du auf Intel setzt, dann der i5 4570+Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka passt 
Und zum Netzteil habe ich ja schon etwas geschrieben


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juni 2013)

Mir sagte man 4670k wäre besser ;-D


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2013)

Der 4670K ist nur besser wenn du übertakten willst und die 200MHz die der 4670K nur mehr hat gegenüber dem Core i5 4570 sind nur 5-6% Mehrleistung, wenn du nicht übertakten willst wäre der Xeon E3-1230v3 auch noch eine Option.


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

Muss "grenn-CB" zustimmen wenn du nicht übertakten willst würde ich ein non(k) Modell verwenden.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juni 2013)

Hauptsache die Grafikkarte brennt nicht wieder durch, wie bei der letzten und ich kann meine Spiele auf max. Settings spielen  Hahaha


----------



## Z3Rlot (29. Juni 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Grafikkarte brennt nicht wieder durch, wie bei der letzten und ich kann meine Spiele auf max. Settings spielen  Hahaha


 
Soll ich mal ehrlich sein.
Bei den Chinaböller (Netzteil) würde ich den Rechner nicht mal anschalten.
Viel zu Gefährlich.
Nimm den Fx 6300 so brauchste nichts wechseln und sparst Geld (knapp 100 euro)wo von du eh nicht soviel Hast.
Verkauf dann deine alte Cpu einfach hier


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2013)

Gebe "LOL" recht, als allererstes solltest du das Netzteil wechseln bevor du was anders kaufst.

*Mein Vorschlag*

E9 450Watt kaufen ~68€
HD 7950 kaufen ~260€, dazu gibt es vier Spiele AMD Never Settle Reloaded Level Up - Hardware, Notebooks, pro Spiel kannst du bestimmt 20€ bekommen, am besten du verkaufst sie bei Ebay, so würdest du nur ca. 180€ zahlen wenn du alle Spiele verkaufst.
So hättest du dann 250€ ausgegeben und wenn du deinen FX-4170 verkaufst bekommst du bestimmt auch nochmal 50€ + die 70€ die noch übrig sind reichen locker für einen FX-6300.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juni 2013)

Kostenplan 
P.S. Vielleicht klappt ja alles, ohne die AMD Never Settle Reloaded-Games zu verkaufen


----------



## Z3Rlot (30. Juni 2013)

Mach mal noch ein BIOS Update für das Mainboard falls du noch nicht das neuste hast für den Prozessor.
Nur für die Sicherheit falls du dein alten voher verkaufen solltest.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Juni 2013)

100€ kannst du für die CPU vergessen, würde zwischen 50-60€ schätzen und die 9400 GT wirst du nicht für 20€ los, denn die G 210 sollte besser sein als die 9400 GT und die gibt es neu für 22€ PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): G 210 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juni 2013)

Ist das BIOS-Update nicht ein bisschen riskant? o_O Hab Angst, was falsch zumachen.

BIOS: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download M5A78L-M LX


----------



## Z3Rlot (30. Juni 2013)

Lade dir die Datei runter und entpacke sie (BIOS 1502) kopierst sie dir auf den USB-Stick.
Oder ins Laufwerk C am besten aber auf dem Stick
Gehe ins BIOS und Suche dort ASUS Flash.
Diese Programm ermöglicht dir das ganze dort per Tastendruck zu flashen.
Suche mit Asus Flash das entpackte BIOS und folge den Anweisungen.
Rechner startet dann alleine neu nicht Ausschalten im Flashvorgang.
Im BIOS müsste dort irgendwo auch deine BIOS-Version stehen oder beim Starten vom Rechner.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juni 2013)

Warum denn 1502? Es gibt doch schon BIOS 1.30 o_O


----------



## Z3Rlot (30. Juni 2013)

Weil 1502 das neuste ist du brauchst mindestens das 1401 für den Fx 6300 laut CPU Support.
Hier dort findest du es unter BIOS ganz oben.      ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download M5A78L-M LX


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juli 2013)

Gibt es da etwas, was man beachten muss? Ich habe Angst, was falsch zu machen.


----------



## Z3Rlot (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn du 1401 hast brauchst du es ja nicht flashen.schaue doch erstmal was du für eine BIOS Version hast.
Das schlimmste was passieren kann ist das das Mainboard Defekt ist.
Wenn du alles aber richtig machst und es voher entpacktst und das 1502 BIOS nimmst das auf den Stick packst und im BIOS per ASUS Flash flasht ist der Ausfall sehr gering.
Es gibt Leute die es in Windows flashen.
Davon würde ich dir abraten.
Schaue mal auf google dort findest du sicher viel über BIOS flashen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juli 2013)

Habe 0801  Ist dieses ASUS Flash schon drauf?


----------



## Z3Rlot (2. Juli 2013)

Denke schon


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2013)

Das neue Bios von Asus herunter laden.
Dann entpacken.
Alles was in der Zip datei drin ist -- als im entpackten Ordner -- auf einen USB Stick kopieren der mit Fat formatiert ist.
Dann Rechner neu starten und ins Bios gehen. Dort EZ Flash starten -- wird groß und breit drauf hingewiesen -- und den Anweisungen von EZ Flash folgen.
Neues Bios wird installiert. Danach Rechner neu starten und wieder ins Bios gehen. Standard Einstellungen laden. Fertig.
Bios ist nun aktuell. 
Ist echt nicht schwer.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Juli 2013)

Aber, was ist, wenn was schief geht ... habe gelesen, dass bei einem der PC einfach mitten im Update abstürzte und das ganze Mainboard nutzlos war.


----------



## Z3Rlot (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn dein System stabil läuft kann eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber, was ist, wenn was schief geht ... habe gelesen, dass bei einem der PC einfach mitten im Update abstürzte und das ganze Mainboard nutzlos war.


 
Du sollst das Update ja im Bios selbst durchführen.
Das Bios stürzt nicht ab da es ja kein Windows ist.
Solange du also das richtige Bios hast und es so machst wie beschrieben bzw. im Handbuch kannst du es nachlesen dann kann nichts schief gehen.
Ich habe schon mehrere tausend Bios Updates gemacht und meine Schrottrate ist recht gering.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Juli 2013)

Ich habs einmal gemacht. Und aus unbekannten Gründen war meine HDD kaputt. Aber ich hab bei sowas immer Pech.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

Also vom Bios Update geht keine Festplatte kaputt.
Das war wohl unfassbares Pech dass sie ausgerechnet dann kaputt gegangen ist.
Das einzige was passieren kann ist dass das Bios nicht korrekt in den Eprom geschrieben wird und das System das Update dann nicht mehr abschließen kann.
Dann darfst du den Rechner auf keinen Fall abschalten denn dann wäre das Mainboard kaputt. Du müsstest das Update dann noch mal durchführen aber mit einer neu geladenen Datei auf einem neuen Stick.
Und immer daran denken Fat formatierte Sticks zu benutzen. Aktuelle Mainboards können auch von NTFS lesen aber ich trau der Sache nicht über den Weg.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hat sowohl Bios updaten als auch Win7 vom Stick aufspielen mit NTFS geklappt .

Toi toi toi


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

Ich fand es damals schon suspekt als ich das Bios nicht mehr auf eine Diskette packen konnte und einen Stick nehmen musste.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Juli 2013)

Ähm ... kann man Fat. auf wieder entfernen?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2013)

Meinst du jetzt das Dateisystem?
Klar. Einfach den Stick formatieren.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Juli 2013)

Also mit .Fat formatieren -> BIOS-Updaten -> .FAT deformatieren -> Stick wie vorher normal nutzen können ...?


----------



## sowas1337 (5. Juli 2013)

Genau so geht das 
Kannst den Stick aber auch einfach auf Fat32 lassen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2013)

Stick mit Fat32 formatieren.
Bios Update durchführen.
Danach wieder neu formatieren und eben NTFs oder exFat nutzen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Juli 2013)

Mir fällt gerade ein: Passen die Bauteile überhaupt in mein Gehäuse?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2013)

Welche Bauteile?
Nach 20 Seiten habe ich den Überblick verloren.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Juli 2013)

Hahaha ... 1. Längster Thread bei PCGH  Rekord geknackt und ihr wart dabei 2. Die Grafikkarte usw ...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

nein, nicht längster thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/250746-gaming-pc-700-a.html


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juli 2013)

Also, wie ich es sehe fehlen uns noch 2 Punkte: Die Größe meines Gehäuses, also ob die Karte reinpasst und das BIOS-Update für den FX6300


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also, wie ich es sehe fehlen uns noch 2 Punkte: Die Größe meines Gehäuses, also ob die Karte reinpasst und das BIOS-Update für den FX6300


 
welches case war es denn?


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hahaha ... 1. Längster Thread bei PCGH  Rekord geknackt und ihr wart dabei 2. Die Grafikkarte usw ...



Noch lange nicht, nicht mal im PC Kaufberatungs Unterforum Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juli 2013)

Also, da es ja ein fertiger PC war, wurde mir so ein Standard-Case geliefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Juli 2013)

Wie breit ist es denn von der cpu bis zur seitenwand?


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Juli 2013)

Ich denke du musst die Festplatte zwei Schächte tiefer setzen damit die Grafikkarte reinpasst.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juli 2013)

Angenommen ich habe einen Stick mit wichtigen Dateien und formatiere in mit .FAT, gehen dann die Dateien auf dem Stick verloren? Und wenn mitten im BIOS-Update etwas schief geht, ist dann das Mainboard oder auch die Festplatte defekt?


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2013)

Freilich sind die Daten auf dem Stick fort, wenn Du diesen formatierst.
Falls Du ein Dual BIOS Mainboard hast, geht beim Update nix schief.

Ohne Dual-BIOS hasst Du allerdings Pech.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juli 2013)

aber der HDD passiert nix oder?


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> aber der HDD passiert nix oder?


 
Nee, die Festplatte geht dabei nicht kaputt.
Zur Not kannst Du im Fehlerfall immer noch das BIOS/UEFI resetten.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Angenommen ich habe einen Stick mit wichtigen Dateien und formatiere in mit .FAT, gehen dann die Dateien auf dem Stick verloren? Und wenn mitten im BIOS-Update etwas schief geht, ist dann das Mainboard oder auch die Festplatte defekt?


 
1. Ja.
2. Nein.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Juli 2013)

Also, ich bin auf etwas gestoßen: Die PowerColor HD7950 PCS+ ist eine High-End-GraKa' für wenig Geld. Aber da steht, ( PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, Grafikkarte (-> Details)) dass sie mind. ein 500W-Netzteil braucht. o_O Also reicht ein 400W-NT nicht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Juli 2013)

Langt ganz easy


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Juli 2013)

Also, was da steht, stimmt nicht? Ich kann sie locker benutzen mit einem AMD FX-6300? Gut. Ich würde das bIOS-Update gerne durchführen ... aber habe keinen "leeren" Stick zu Hause -.-


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also, was da steht, stimmt nicht? Ich kann sie locker benutzen mit einem AMD FX-6300?



Zusammen sind das maximal 300 watt, reicht also gut aus


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Juli 2013)

Plus noch 4GB RAM  Habe jetzt nur 4


----------



## HordyH (8. Juli 2013)

ich bin jetzt bis zur seite 7 gekommen dann tat mir der kopf weh! @ TE du redest hier von highend grakas die du haben willst und hast nen gesamt Budget von 400 euro?! streng mal bissl das köppl an, da solltest mit hilfe von Google selber drauf kommen das dass niemals reicht?!

*facepalm*


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Plus noch 4GB RAM  Habe jetzt nur 4


 
Reicht trotzdem locker und RAM verbraucht nicht viel

Das Testsystem von Computerbase braucht mit der HD 7950 nur 255Watt und mit der HD 7950 Boost 274Watt unter Last und dort ist ein auf 4,5GHz übertakteter Core i7 3770K drin.
Verbrauch: Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase
Testsystem: Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 im Test (Anhang 1) - ComputerBase


@HordyH
Google müsste es nicht mal sein, Geizhals reicht schon aus.


----------



## HordyH (8. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @HordyH
> Google müsste es nicht mal sein, Geizhals reicht schon aus.


 
oder so


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Juli 2013)

Mit 'nem Budget von min. 350€ kann man vieles machen o_O


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Juli 2013)

Kommt immer drauf an wie man das sieht, aber für eine GTX 690 alleine hättest du schon fast das 2,5 Fache Budget gebraucht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Juli 2013)

AMD ist für High End-PCs gebaut  GTX ist für "Low"-High-PCs gebaut


----------



## Z3Rlot (8. Juli 2013)

Meinste es ergibt Sinn.
Zum spielen geht's raus am Strand.
Hier soll dir geholfen werden also bitte sinnvoll schreiben.
Und nicht sowas wie mein Stick ist voll usw.
Ratschläge annehmen und durchführen heißt es hier oder seinlassen.


----------



## HordyH (8. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> AMD ist für High End-PCs gebaut  GTX ist für "Low"-High-PCs gebaut


 
Jetzt nimmt dich keiner mehr ernst!

mit 350 euro baust aber kein Highend Pc zusammen!


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2013)

Könnte jetzt hart klingen..vielleicht solltest du dir extra Taschengeld verdienen.

als ich damals Schüler war ..da hab ich dumm und dämlich zeitung ausgetragen,
Einkäufe, Gartenarbeit usw. für alte Omas erledigt, und der höhepunkt!

Circa 1 Monat auf Schlachthof gearbeitet, Tiere bsp zum Bolzenschussgerät geführt,
konnte deswegen 1 Jahr kein fleisch mehr essen, und wofür alles!!

für ein ATI 9700 pro 

Will nur sagen, in leben muss du dich oft einsetzen wenn du deine Ziele erreichen willst,
von nixs kommt nichts.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Juli 2013)

@Hordy: AMD hat gute Produkte und verkauft sie auch noch preiswert. Ich werde mir die PowerColor HD7950 PSC+, AMD FX-6300 und das entsprechende Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## blautemple (9. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> @Hordy: AMD hat gute Produkte und verkauft sie auch noch preiswert. Ich werde mir die PowerColor HD7950 PSC+, AMD FX-6300 und das entsprechende Netzteil kaufen.


 
Natürlich tun sie das, aber eine HD 7950 ist numal bei weitem kein High End


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

Er schreibt ja dass sie preiswert ist.
Und wir wissen alle das High End vieles ist aber garantiert nicht preiswert.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> @Hordy: AMD hat gute Produkte und verkauft sie auch noch preiswert. Ich werde mir die PowerColor HD7950 PSC+, AMD FX-6300 und das entsprechende Netzteil kaufen.



Eine Asus GTX 660Ti ist auch Preiswert und vom P/L Verhältnis besser als die HD 7950 und Highend ist sie auch nicht.
Der FX-6300 ist auch noch lange nicht Highend, wo man schon Highend momentan sagen kann ist der Core i7 3930K und die beiden Core i7 3960X und Core i7 3970X.


----------



## maxmueller92 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich lach mich kaputt, 22,5 unnötige Seiten 
Hol dir einfach das was vorgeschlagen wird, besser gehts zz leider nicht. Hier gibt dir schon niemand falsche Tipps..


----------



## FKY2000 (9. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Eine Asus GTX 660Ti ist auch Preiswert und vom P/L Verhältnis besser als die HD 7950 und Highend ist sie auch nicht.


 
Nö, eine 660ti (ob Asus oder sonst irgendeine) ist vom P/L Verhältnis nirgends besser als eine HD7950 (ob mit oder ohne Boost).

Die 7950 schlägt (wenn auch ganz ganz knapp) gar den "quasi" Nachfolger, nämlich die GTX760. Hat dabei noch ein "Spielebundle" und 3GB RAM (statt derer 2 bei den GTXen), sowie ein OC-Potenzial, das die GTX660ti im Speziellen gar nicht kennt... 
Insgesamt für ~250€ ist die 7950 nachwievor ein Platzhirsch.

Aber Highend ist das natürlich alles nicht...aber wayne Highend?


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Juli 2013)

Die Asus GTX 660Ti gibt es für 200€, und das Spielebundle für die HD 7950 gibt es nicht überall.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. Juli 2013)

Ohne OCen schafft die HD7950 Bioshock Infinite auf Ultra Settings o_O Kein High-End?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ohne OCen schafft die HD7950 Bioshock Infinite auf Ultra Settings o_O Kein High-End?



Bah, was ist schon bioshock? Selbst eine titan bricht bei the witcher 2 ee unter 35fps in max settings


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ohne OCen schafft die HD7950 Bioshock Infinite auf Ultra Settings o_O Kein High-End?



Nö, da es auch noch Filter und Texturen gibt und auch noch höhere Auflösungen wie z.B 2560x1440 oder 2560x1600 und natürlich auch noch anspruchsvollere Spiele.Deswegen gibt es auch einige die gleich zwei Titanen besitzen.


----------



## blautemple (10. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ohne OCen schafft die HD7950 Bioshock Infinite auf Ultra Settings o_O Kein High-End?


 
Was hat das denn jetzt damit zu tun das die HD 7950 High-End sein soll 
Was sind denn dann die GTX 780 und Konsorten ?
SUper Duper High End


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2013)

High End ist immer nur eine Karte des jeweiligen Herstellers. Also entweder die Titan oder die 7970GHz.
Die 7950, GTX 780 und so sind Oberklasse.
Die GTX 760 oder 7870 sind Mittelklasse.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juli 2013)

@Threshold 
Du meinst bestimmt GTX 760 und HD 7950 und GTX 660 und HD 7870.


----------



## blautemple (10. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Du meinst bestimmt GTX 760 und HD 7950 und GTX 660 und HD 7870.


 
Ne, ich schätze er meint das so wie geschrieben 
Die HD 7950 und die GTX 780 sind ja jeweils das Modell unter dem Topmodell


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Du meinst bestimmt GTX 760 und HD 7950 und GTX 660 und HD 7870.


 
Du darfst die Karten der beiden Hersteller nicht miteinander vergleichen.

Die 7970GHz ist High End.
Andere 79xx Karten sind Oberklasse. Die 78xx Modelle sind Mittelklasse und die darunter sind eben Budget Klasse.

Bei Nvidia ist die Titan High End.
Die 780 und 770 sind Oberklasse.
Die 760 Mittelklasse. Gilt auch für die GTX 660 Ti.
Darunter ist Budget Klasse.

Bei AMD ist der Fx ja auch High End. Auch wenn er mit Intels Mittelklasse nicht mithalten kann aber diese Aufteilung gilt nur innerhalb eines Herstellers und ist nicht übergreifend zu bewerten.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. Juli 2013)

Stimmt ja es ging ja um HighEnd und Oberklasse und nicht welche sich von der Leistung ähnlich sind.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2013)

Bei Intel ist die High End IGP ja im Desktop gar nicht erhältlich. Die gibt es nur in Ultrabooks.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Juli 2013)

Das M5A78L-M LX-Mainboard hat doch eine Art Sicherung, falls was beim BIOS-Update schief geht, oder?
(CrashFree BIOS 3

Simply restore corrupted BIOS data from USB flash disk
The ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 allows users to restore corrupted BIOS data from a USB flash disk containing the BIOS file. This utility saves users the cost and hassle of buying a replacement BIOS chip)

Denn, wie ich mein Glück kenne, passiert wieder irgendwas ... 

edit:

P.S. Ich habe gehört, die GTX760 soll ein Ticken schneller sein, als die PowerColor HD 7950 PCS+


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Juli 2013)

Nach langem Suchen habe ich endlich mein Gehäuse gefunden:

Computer Gamer Komplett PC AMD Bulldozer FX4100 4x3,6GHz 4GB-DDR3 ASUS-Mainboard | eBay

Das Gehäuse auf dem Bild in der Mitte ist mein Gehäuse. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, wenn man runterscrollt zu den einzelteilen ist da ein ganz anders aussehendes Gehäuse o_O


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juli 2013)

Das grenzt ja schon an Betrug einen PC mit einem HD 3000 On Board Chip als Gamer PC zu bezeichnen, zudem Gehäuse kann man nichts sagen da dort nichts beisteht.
So unprofessionell wie die Seite unten gestaltet ist hätte ich dort nicht mal überlegt dort zu bestellen, mal ganz zu schweigen von der katastrophalen Zusammenstellung


----------



## Z3Rlot (15. Juli 2013)

Oh nee Must wohl ein Stück raustrennen von dein Festplattenkäfig für die neue Grafikkarte.
Kannst froh sein das der Rechner überhaupt noch läuft.
Das ist Billigkram.
Wie gesagt : hd7950,be quiet straight Power e9 400-450watt,Fx 6300 ,8 Gig Ram
Dachte hast schon was bestellt ist ja immer noch nichts passiert


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Das BIOS hindert mich ja daran  Hahahaha Ich finde das sehr riskant. Lest mal #252  LOL


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Ach und ... ich befürchte an der Zusammenstellung hat sich was geändert:

nvidia GeForce GTX 760

sofern denn das alles noch passt mit Prpzessor usw.

Also die neuen PC-Specs sind jetzt:

nvidia GTX 760 (schneller als 7950)
8GB RAM
BeQuiet straight power 450W
AMD FX-6300

Passt das alles so?

Habe im Bekanntenkreis jmd. gefunden, der sich ebenfalls mit PCs auskennt und er meinte, mit der Grafikkarte kann ich die meisten Games auf max. settings spielen. Er selber hat einen 2.000€-PC


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juli 2013)

Würde gleich ein E9 450Watt nehmen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Okay


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Passen die Teile auch so in ein Midi Tower?  Oder auch noch ein Gehäuse kaufen?


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Juli 2013)

Das BeQuiet Straight Power 450 Watt ist das E9  

@ Novoline

Nach 260 Beiträgen hast Du den "Bearbeiten" Button immer noch nicht gefunden ?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Doch 

edit: Wenn ich mir die GTX760 hole - welche? Palit, MSI ...?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> edit: Wenn ich mir die GTX760 hole - welche? Palit, MSI ...?


 
eindeutig dieses schiff: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C760-1SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juli 2013)

MSI, Gigabyte oder die Inno3D iChill Produktvergleich MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R), Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N760OC-2GD), Inno3D iChill GeForce


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Was ist da eigentlich der Unterschierd und das beste (Palit, MSI, iChill...)?

edit: Habe gerade gelesen, dass sich ASUS und MSI um den ersten Platz streiten


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juli 2013)

Die Inno3D iChill ist ein bisschen langsamer getaktet als die MSI und die Gigabyte aber das wären maximal 1-2% Leistungsunterschied, also eigentlich ist es nicht nennenswert.
Und wie leise sie sind und wie viel sie verbrauchen kannst du hier nachschauen 
Zehn GeForce GTX 760 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Und warum dann die inno3D? Wegend em Preis? Ich frage lieber mehrmals anch, bevor ich etwas bestelle, was ich am Ende bereue? Könnte dann vllt. heute schon bestellen *_*


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juli 2013)

Ich würde ja entweder die MSI oder die Gigabyte nehmen, aber die Inno 3D ist auch noch in Ordnung unter Last ist die MSI die leiseste und was bei deinem Gehäuse auch wichtig ist das die MSI nur 26cm lang ist und die Gigabyte 27,5cm und die Inno3D 29,5cm.
Würde zur MSI raten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Und welche ist von der Leistung die beste???


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juli 2013)

Die MSI und die Gigabyte und die Inno3D liegt 1-2% nur dahinter.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Aber insgesamt ist die Gigabyte besser als MSI, oder? Mit allem drum und dran...


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juli 2013)

Die sind beide gleich auf, die MSI ist etwas leiser und die Gigabyte etwas kühler.


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2013)

Ob es 2013 noch was wird?

Man weiss es nicht...

Wie wärs, wenn du mal selber Tests zu deinen nie mehr Endenden Fragen suchst, machen andere schließlich auch?

Lege dir auch die aktuelle PCGH 08/2013 ans Herz, würde dir auch sehr helfen + mal selber die Recherche Maschine anschmeissen.

Langsam ist echt gut meiner Meinung nach...

Edit: Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich hab per se nix gegen Fragen, finde sowas auch gut, nur schau mal hier entstehen wöchentlich 100+ Themen, liest du in denen nie mit?
Einfach mal in den zig Threads vorbeischauen, da findeste so gut wie jede Antwort auf deine Fragen, oder mal paar reviews lesen ist ja wirklich nicht so schwer oder?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn ihr wüsstet ... in meinem Verlauf siehst du etliche Seiten, in denen ich nach Tests gucke, oder auf YouTube PCGHardwares Videos gucke und mich informiere. Aber letzten Endes bekomme ich hier die besten Antworten.


----------



## Z3Rlot (15. Juli 2013)

Na ich würde dann zu Msi greifen ich hasse Lautstärke.
BIOS Update habe ich auch gerade bei mein Mainboard gemacht Asus Maximus VI Hero (190euro)
Es ist wie gesagt nichts schlimmes bei.
Mach das alles mit Ez Flash und es läuft.
Ich hatte nur die BIOS-Datei auf C runtergeladen und dort auch entpackt.
So habe ich sie nicht Kopiert oder die Datei verschoben.
Dann Asus Ez Flash Laden und die Entpackte Datei mit Enter bestätigen.
Nichts schlimmes halt.


----------



## pepelepew (15. Juli 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wüsstet ... in meinem Verlauf siehst du etliche Seiten, in denen ich nach Tests gucke, oder auf YouTube PCGHardwares Videos gucke und mich informiere. Aber letzten Endes bekomme ich hier die besten Antworten.



na gut, aber nach vier wochen und 28 seiten convo allein in diesem thread, muss man doch irgendwann mal die backen zusammenkneifen und tatsachen schaffen.... ich weiß, wovon ich rede, ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten bis meine kohle da ist und ich endlich den sack zumachen kann, weil mich jeder neue tag und jede weitere info nur wieder verunsichern... gib dir einfach mal n ruck!


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> na gut, aber nach vier wochen und 28 seiten convo allein in diesem thread, muss man doch irgendwann mal die backen zusammenkneifen und tatsachen schaffen.... ich weiß, wovon ich rede, ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten bis meine kohle da ist und ich endlich den sack zumachen kann, weil mich jeder neue tag und jede weitere info nur wieder verunsichern... gib dir einfach mal n ruck!


 

Das trifft es ziemlich genau - und an dieser Stelle ist auch jetzt Schluss mit der ganzen Spammerei.
Es wurden zig Vorschläge gemacht und über Wochen hier Seitenlang diskutiert wobei man bei vielen Posts das Gefühl bekommt es wird nur zwanghaft der Postcounter hochgetrieben.

Aus diesem Grund wird der Thread ab diesem Punkt gelöscht sowie in den Seiten zuvor die ganzen Doppelposts sowie Spam entfernt.

Lieber Threadersteller, ich will dir kein Trolling unterstellen da das Absicht implizieren würde, der Thread hier führt in dieser Form aber zu nichts. Du hast mehr als genügend Informationen um dir deinen PC zusammen zu bauen - tu es oder lass es.

--> CLOSED.


----------

